# Paper Target Practice For Ecst



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The ammo is 3/8 (9.5mm)

The circles are not labeled correctly since the target was shrunk the sizes of circles starting with the bull are; 1 3/4, 3 1/2, 5 5/8.

Need more practice but this is the first paper target in months. And first from a longer distance than 33 ft.. This shooting was done outdoors.

As you can see one of the 10 shots went through some where in the tear that connects 3 shots. I would like to claim it was nearest the bull. But can't be sure where it went through even after looking carefully at the back of the paper with a magnifying visor.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting indeed!! You will be a tough competitor.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good shooting Ray


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really good Ray! You are ready Bud!!!! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Ray is a tough competitor. He will definitely be in contention.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What ball are you shooting?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

3/8 (9.5mm)


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll print your target pic and hang nearby as reminder of what GOOD shooting looks like.
Salute!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Ray, look forward to seeing you again at the ECST.
Philly


----------

